# North West London Min-Meet Feeler.....



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

What do you think guys, a Sunday lunchtime during October? 8)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good. What do you have in mind...?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Simon,

count me in whatever is decided!

Amz


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Well, was just waondering a lunchtime curry one Sunday in October, worked out pretty well last time. 8)

Thought about it yesterady when I poped into Elstree Aerodrome for a coffee.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good! 

Dont tell Ben tho...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> Well, was just waondering a lunchtime curry one Sunday in October, worked out pretty well last time. 8)
> 
> Thought about it yesterady when I poped into Elstree Aerodrome for a coffee.


Somewhere different to last time....? :wink:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Damn I missed you Simon, yesterday, it was the first sun i was not at Elstree, I was watching the F1 GP. I like the idea, name a place....


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> Sounds good!
> 
> Dont tell Ben tho...


ssssssshhhhhhhhhhh! our secret..... :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Baylis house sounds like a good place, good food, loads of parking and cheap prices:

http://www.baylishouse.co.uk/

Amz


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> Baylis house sounds like a good place, good food, loads of parking and cheap prices:
> 
> http://www.baylishouse.co.uk/
> 
> Amz


yeah but this is not North West London........


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

slineTT said:


> yeah but this is not North West London........


I know, I know, but it is a nice venue and easy to get to as well... Also, food is fantastic!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > yeah but this is not North West London........
> ...


Should be good for photoshoots to! 8)


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm, I'm up for this potentially!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

amzchhabra said:


> Baylis house sounds like a good place, good food, loads of parking and cheap prices:
> 
> http://www.baylishouse.co.uk/
> 
> Amz


Just looked at the menu for that place and now I'm dribbling... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sounds good Simon, I'm up for this, especially if it's at Baylis House 8)


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

OOooohhh, I love it when a plan comes along!

Simon, have you spoken to the guys at Baylis?


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

Gents....
sounds good this time I gotta come.. Photos will come out nice plus there is plenty of space..
If it dosent work out :::::

How about this place:-

The Abercorn Arms
78 Stanmore Hill 
Stanmore Middlesex 
HA7 3BU

Its got a good menu.. Recently been taken over by Spice Rack (the same owner of the pub where you last meet) there is no website but quite a large pub with a resonable size car park ? 
PS: are you guys thinking of this sunday?

Jay


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Jay,

were you the guy who drove past on the last meet in Stanmore?

Sounds like a good idea too. I believe Simon has managed to find something so lets watch this space 

Amz


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Erm HELLLLOOOOOO

You didnt really think you getting away without me hearing about this did you??? Where would all the fun be if i didnt turn up!

Nice to see you Elias the other day in traffic. I was ashamed as my car was filthy! Hope your MOT went ok!

So whats the plan and have i always got to be the one to organise a thread? 

List is:

T7 BNW (Of Course)
Adam TTR (as its close to watford after all)
Amz ( Yes my bass is louder than yours!)
Simon QS (Will be a pleasure as always sir)
FunkJJ (will be good to meet you)
Mark TT225 ( are you planning a route for afterwards  )
Rich ( Will you be as pissed as last time i saw you?)
Cam V6 (Shona Tova!)
Sline (Will you stick with us on the cruise afterwards this time!)
Phodge ( And you!)

Let me know if i have missed any one and i will update the list as it grows. So far this could be a good little line up! Wheres Suraj??

Looking forward to it. Once date and location is confirmed i will add it to this post!

Ben


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ok.....

Who told him? OWN UP!!


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

would but i wont be able to im afraid


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber said:


> would but i wont be able to im afraid


You never come to anything Juber so thats cool


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Amz ( Yes my bass is louder than yours!)


Oooooohhh! Forget the spirited racing, i mean driving afterwards, I think this calls for a sound off!!!

Just remember 1 thing Ben, its quality, not quantity, but if you want to play the quantity card, on 85% gain, my car measured 139.8db at CarAudioSecuroty.com's Sound Off day in May 2008, the loudest car there was 142.6db, and he was running 2x 15in subs...

I currently run my gains at 30% but I am more than happy to turn them up so you can feel my bass over yours! LOL

I shattered the glass roof of a smart car with that same sub, the rear window of the TT will be no problem 

Amz


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry, I didnt hear any of thatl. Let me turn my music down!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

T7 BNW said:


> Sorry, I didnt hear any of thatl. Let me turn my music down!


cheeky ba5t4rd!

lol

Anyway, back to the plan at hand, Simon, what do you have for us?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

amzchhabra said:


> Just remember 1 thing Ben, its quality, not quantity,


Try telling your Mrs that! :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I didnt hear any of thatl. Let me turn my music down!
> ...


Thanks Amit, I spoke to Baylis today and will put the details up later.......


----------



## funkij (Jul 9, 2008)

amzchhabra said:


> Hey Jay,
> 
> were you the guy who drove past on the last meet in Stanmore?
> 
> ...


Hi Amz, 
Yeah am the bloke.. Sounds like you guys have got some major Bass systems in your cars !

Regarding the date is there a chance it will be this Sunday ? 
Jay


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Jay,

probably not this sunday, I think its a bit late notice for everyone.

as for the sounds, I am running 1x 10in sub in a sealed enclosure, used to run ported but it was way too loud for my liking.

Amz


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Details now in the Events section! 8)


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Amz, you are 100% right when you say its quality not quantity. There are loads of Civics that i see with nothing but vibration with the gains maxed out. Why?

Anyway, JL Audio know exactly what there doing when it comes to quality. My gain is actually on minimum but then again i do have some pathetically loud equipment that is sooo not needed in a TT.

Sorry to hijack this thread. Not sure if i'll be coming along but will definately if Juber does. :wink:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

bhp786 said:


> Amz, you are 100% right when you say its quality not quantity. There are loads of Civics that i see with nothing but vibration with the gains maxed out. Why?
> 
> Anyway, JL Audio know exactly what there doing when it comes to quality. My gain is actually on minimum but then again i do have some pathetically loud equipment that is sooo not needed in a TT.
> 
> Sorry to hijack this thread. Not sure if i'll be coming along but will definately if Juber does. :wink:


Mine aint as excessive as yours, but I am running a MK1 JL Audio 10w6 (owned the sub for about 7 years now and won't change it for the world) but yes, they are amazing subs coupled with the right amp. Im actually looking for a JL Audio amp if you know anyone who may be selling?

Amz


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

PM'd


----------

